
The Golden Age of Cord-Cutting Is Over. Now What? - colinprince
https://www.theringer.com/tv/2019/7/12/20691261/hbo-max-cord-cutting-golden-age-over-new-streaming-services
======
fetus8
Piracy is going to be on the up and up.

We can't all justify 3-4 $8.99 and up subscriptions.

~~~
rafaelm
Just what I was thinking. While I imagine this might trigger a price war and
bring subscription costs down for consumers, there's going to be a lot of
people that aren't going to pay subscriptions for 3 or 4 separate services.

~~~
fetus8
I hope it sparks a price war, but even then it's still hard to stomach.
Especially given the amount of active users allowed on an account, it's hard
to even share logins anymore.

Netflix keeps increasing their price, and if it goes up any further, my one
and only video subscription may get cancelled.

------
jordanmorgan10
Years ago, I honestly didn't see the streaming wars going down like this -
Netflix was there and it just kind of ruled over the roost.

Then, slowly, HBO Go came along. I couldn't live without West World. Now, The
Office is moving to NBC's service.

So years later, are we really any better off than what cable provided us, say,
a decade ago? A _mostly_ all in one solution. That's what I long for at this
point.

